# Kanji identification



## ethompson (Dec 3, 2021)

Any help reading this engraving would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## KenHash (Dec 5, 2021)

野中　正典　Nonaka Masanori - Someones Last and First name,
The last character is "probably" a stylized/old version.


----------



## ethompson (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

